# Smoked Ribeye



## matt44 (Sep 14, 2012)

I have been looking at some beautiful smoked ribeyes that some of you have posted and would love to try this. What temperature should I smoke them at and for how long? It looks like they finish up on the grill for a couple of minutes?  Thanks!


----------



## s2k9k (Sep 14, 2012)

Hi Matt, this should help:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/124575/the-continuous-reverse-sear-thread

And here's a few more:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/search.php?search=reverse+sear


----------



## s2k9k (Sep 14, 2012)

It's not about how long but to what temp. This is very important so make sure you have an accurate instant read therm. 

I smoke at 200* or below and the times really vary depending on the cut and thickness but usually between 45 mins and an hour. I like them a little more rare than med/rare so I smoke until they reach an IT of 115* and then just 1 min per side on a 500* grill to finish.

Just be warned, after you get this perfected you won't want a steak any other way!

I didn't get any pics so i didn't post it but a couple of weeks ago I smoked a half of a whole NY Strip, it was a little over 5#. I smoked at 190* for 3 hours then pulled it and cut it into five 1 1/2" thick steaks and threw them on the 500* grill and they were fabulous!


----------



## jrod62 (Sep 14, 2012)

Here ones I did. They was 2" thick . Smoked for 1 1/2 @ under 200 until they got to IT of 110 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/122574/anniversary-steak-dinner-updated-with-more-pictures


----------



## s2k9k (Sep 14, 2012)

jrod62 said:


> Here ones I did. They was 2" thick . Smoked for 1 1/2 @ under 200 until they got to IT of 110
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/122574/anniversary-steak-dinner-updated-with-more-pictures


That one was epic!


----------

